# Yonger & Bresson "RÉPUBLIQUE" (Modèle "Minuit")



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour les amis,

Yonger est actuellement rentré en hibernation, toute l'attention du groupe Ambre semblant tournée vers YEMA (avec un certain succès, il faut le remarquer :-! )&#8230; on ne trouve plus actuellement _sous la couronne_ que de petites montres à quartz bon marché, visiblement à destination d'un public jeune ; pas vilaines en soi, mais bien éloignées des montres automatiques embarquant le mouvement maison de la décennie passée&#8230;

Par un hasard complet, je suis néanmoins tombé sur un de ces nouveaux modèles en occasion, à un prix défiant toute concurrence (une quarantaine d'euros, fdp compris)&#8230;

Il s'agit du modèle "République" (spécifiquement, la version "Minuit")




























La page produit :










Quelques mots très rapide ; d'abord, la suprise principale : *IL NE S'AGIT PAS D'UN CHRONO* 

Les poussoirs servent à incrémenter le sous-cadran à 9h, qui indique un second fuseau horaire.


Une pression à 2h recule d'une heure ;
Une pression à 4h avance d'une heure.

Simple, efficace, ultra lisible.

Le sous-cadran à 3h est un traditionnel mode 24h.

Très jolie, très mignonne ^_^

Et maintenant, les photos :









































Voilà.

C'est pas révolutionnaire, mais c'est propre (et joli).


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Waoooo... tu as fais une tres belle rentré & addition à ta collection !!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Waoooo... tu as fais une tres belle rentré & addition à ta collection !!


Merci RedFroggy 

C'est vraiment une bricole, hein ;-) mais pour une quarantaine d'euros, je ne pouvais vraiment pas la laisser passer :-d

Ceci dit, pour celui qui a l'usage d'un second fuseau horaire, cette montre est vraiment une candidate idéale :










Le système de réglage par poussoirs est simplissime |>

Yonger s'est repositionné récemment sur le segment "montres bon marché", visiblement à destination d'un public jeune :

https://yongerbresson.com

Résultat, que des quartz en dessous de 150 €

Le mouvement maison Ambre est réservé à YEMA, donc exit les automatiques (pour le moment ?)

Toujours est-il que même en entrée de gamme, la marque continue à proposer des produits propres et bien finis :-!

Je dois dire que cette petite "*RÉPUBLIQUE*" m'a très agréablement surpris


----------

